# My first of many "what is this" posts



## Postrophe (May 28, 2004)

I would like to know any info on this bottle. It's 12" tall and 3" wide. The seams stop about an inch below the lip. I used a black background to show the color of the bottle. here's a few pics of it.








 Near the bottom is marked A.B.C.M.CO. pictured below.




 On the bottom is marked with an "L" over the number "23".


----------



## Oldtimer (May 28, 2004)

Whiskey I think. Not particularly valuable I'd think, but until you find out for certain..who knows right?

 Looking at the pic of the bottom, maybe the L stands for "Lager" ?


----------



## IRISH (May 28, 2004)

I agree with Oldtimer that it's a Whiskey,  date is probably anywhere from 1870 to 1910  if someone here knows the company that used the A.B.C.M.CO marking they will be able to narrow that date down a bit.   It will only have a value if that maker is a rare historical glass works,  bottles of that type (without the A.B.C.M.CO bit) are very common unfortunately.


----------



## Postrophe (May 28, 2004)

I figured it would be common since I have 2 other that are very similar to this one. At least knowing what it might have held, and a range on the date will help me try to sell it. I'll try to get some pics of different bottles up soon. 

 Paul


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (May 28, 2004)

Is there anyway that could be A.B.G.M. Co.? That would be Adolphus Busch Glass Manf. Co. and they were in operation from 1886 to 1925. Their plants were at Belleville Ill.  and ST. Louis Mo. Hope this helps,  Kelley


----------



## Maine woods Digger 2 (May 29, 2004)

I have to agree with oldtimer, seems to look like an old whiskey  to me but im not sure i have a web address that shows all those types of bottle i will go find it  and give it to you tomorrow


----------



## Postrophe (May 29, 2004)

I guess it could be, but even with 8x magnifying lens, it still looks like a "C". Even compared to the second "C" it looks identical. If nobody can come up with something for A.B.C.M.CO. I guess I'll have to go with A.B.G.M.CO. Maybe they were just outa the letter G that day and substituted a C instead.

 Paul


----------



## Postrophe (May 29, 2004)

I found the difference! It is a letter G. looking at another old bottle in the house that has a larger letter G on it, I can see that this is A.B.G.M.CO. Strange G but a G no less. Thanks for your help,

 Paul


----------



## IRISH (May 29, 2004)

Hey kawdog,  wouldn't you just love to find a bottle that no one here knew [] ,  that WOULD be rare.


----------



## David E (Jun 2, 2004)

Gunsmoke I am with you  except I can't read my writing wether it is G or C. Anyway it says the mark was made like this one and also a semi circle. And my date is close to yours 1886 to 1928

 Dave


----------

